# HH Worries



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

So I'm starting to get anxious about my HH trip. I'm worried about two main things.

1. Flying with Opey. I am so anxious about this! I don't want him to be traumatized by the flights there and back. And it's going to be long and very busy weekend for him.

2. This is going to sound really strange or funny but I am worried about fleas, especially them being in the hotel room. I fear Opey will get fleas and that I will bring them home. I had fleas once when I lived in FL briefly and it was the worst nightmare EVER and I can't possibly go through that again!

I know I must sound nuts but I can't help but worry about these two things!! Any words of encouragement or advice?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lindsay, two ideas to consider:
1. Give Opey a dose of Benadry about an hour before departing. . . and give his mom a nice glass of wine!
2. Bring along a spray bottle of Frontline Plus & spray around your room. I just checked & there are no reportings of bed-bugs in this hotel on the bed-bug site. I would assume then there are no fleas, but just to make you feel better bring the spray. I get there on the Sat. so I will ask the hotel management to check your room and make certain there are no fleas. Can you send me your last name by PM so I can do that for you?
Remember that most of our fears are irrational but they are still real! Any pup can pick up a flea anywhere in or outside. You may want to give Opey a bath in Dawn before returning home. There is a place in HH where you can go & do bathing a' la cart. I can show you where it is as I will be picking up some churpie chews there!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Good advice from Sandi. You figure out what you need and I'll have it in the car when I pick you up at the airport. I didn't know Dawn took care of fleas!

I am giving Jasper Frontline for the first time, don't really know how much to give him and how many days before the trip to give it to him. I need to do some research. And them I'm scared it'll make him sick, hate trying anything for the first time. 

One thing about the Benedryl, I learned the hard way. To some it is a sedative, to others a stimulant. My oldest son would fall asleep just seeing the bottle. Gave it to my second son for the first time at the age of three in the airport before a flight to FL. He bounced off the seats and walls for an hour and a half. If you are going to try that with Opey, give him a trial run to see how he does with it first!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Laura,
I was asking same question about FP. I bought lowest dose per weight, and asked my Vet and searched on SM, and I used the entire vial, with no issues. Otherwise you might not get full protection. It works in hr or so, and last 30 days. If your bathing them before leaving, best to bath them 1 day prior to putting FP on dog for best results. It did not make mine sick. Might, but prob very rare. It's kinda wet/greasy at first. It will be dry the next day.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

LuvMyBoys said:


> Good advice from Sandi. You figure out what you need and I'll have it in the car when I pick you up at the airport. I didn't know Dawn took care of fleas!
> 
> I am giving Jasper Frontline for the first time, don't really know how much to give him and how many days before the trip to give it to him. I need to do some research. And them I'm scared it'll make him sick, hate trying anything for the first time.
> 
> One thing about the Benedryl, I learned the hard way. To some it is a sedative, to others a stimulant. My oldest son would fall asleep just seeing the bottle. Gave it to my second son for the first time at the age of three in the airport before a flight to FL. He bounced off the seats and walls for an hour and a half. If you are going to try that with Opey, give him a trial run to see how he does with it first!


I'm nuts, huh? :huh: For the Frontline, if he hasn't had it on yet then I would give it to him a week before the trip. I put the full applicator on Opey. If He has had a treatment already, then you need to wait the month to give him another dose. Opey gets his on the 19th of every month so Opey actually won't get a dose before we leave. 

I definitely plan on giving Opey a trial run probably this upcoming weekend because I wouldn't want him to have a bad reaction to it in the air on the plane!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Lindsay, I was also going to suggest giving Benadryl..dogs tolerate it better than people do. Call your vet and ask for dosage and if he could recommend anything else for Opey to make the trip smoother for him. Remember, if you are anxious, Opey will pick up on your anxiety and feel anxious with you. I have already been to HH twice with my Maltese..and never had a flea issue. I stayed in a condo the first time and that was in July. When I went to the last HH meetup, I stayed at the Quality Inn. It was very clean and comfortable and no fleas..free breakfast for us peeps, too. As a precaution, whenever I take my babies on a trip, I pre-treat with Frontline Plus a few days before leaving. I do not use Frontline routinely, though. :wub::wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

You could purchase a CapStar pill before your trip. Then give it to him the night before you leave. CapStar only works for 24 hrs. and starts killing fleas within 30 minutes of ingesting the pill.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

I appreciate everyone suggestions. On the day of travel I will be very calm believe it or not because I want Opey to be calm. I think it's just pretrip anxiety! I am going to call the vet this week to ask about Benadryl and dosing. I will also double check to see if a few days before his monthly Frontline Dosage is okay so that way he will have a fresh application on. Sorry guys for being so nutty! I am actually not normally like this, it's the worrying about Opey.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Lindsay, I have read where others gave the FP a few days early due to fleas.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Cathy and I stayed in a hotel on HH last year. We also walked with the dogs on the beach. We did not have any problems with fleas. You might want to have some topical flea applications on hand just in case. I do not plan to use a flea application ahead of time. We live in Florida where all kinds of pests exist, and I have never had a flea problem. I do have a topical flea killer that I will bring with me just in case. I think they work very quickly so I won't use it unless I have to. Giving Opey a bath with Dawn before you go home might be a good idea if you are worried about bringing fleas home. I will be bringing an assortment of CC grooming products if you need something extra.

I have never flown with my dogs, but I always see dogs on planes when I fly, and I have never heard of a problem. If Opey is good in a bag, I would think he would be OK on a plane. I'm really looking forward to meeting you and Opey. Less than two weeks now.






I thought you might like to see some pictures of last years event since you were not on SM then.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Lindsay, I understand your worries! However, as others have said, if Opey's okay in a bag, he should be fine on the plane. I'm surprised at how many dogs travel just fine despite their moms' anxiety  A little Benadryl doesn't hurt. 

How about one Comfortis pill for fleas? It will keep him protected the whole trip. 

I hope you have a GREAT time! This looks like the trip of the year. I wish I could afford to go and that it wasn't during the work year (like Nationals!).


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Thank you Reva for the pictures.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks for the video of pictures Reva! I can't wait to be in this year's! We are gonna have so much fun. All my friends keep asking when Crazy Lady Dog Weekend will finally be here, so I'll quit talking about it I guess!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Reva 
Thanks for posting those photos. It really put me in the mood (and a very good mood) this morning.
I'm kinda in the same frame of mind about flying with Tyler. He's good in a bad but then sometimes he likes to pop his head out of it and that's what I'm worried about if I have a flight crew from ****. :w00t: My neighbor was once on a flight where she quietly took her dog out and the flight attendant "caught her" and admonished her and kept checking back. So childish. The dog was just sleeping on her lap. Anyway, I don't really want to use Benedryl on him because I've seen the two types of reactions, quieting and revving up. So hoping for the best and that Tyler will want to get back in the bag after security. :blink: Am getting the vet paperwork this week too to take along.

I seem to recall on SM quite some time ago that I think it was Frontline, actually lasts 45 days. It was either that or Interceptor. But I also know that you're not supposed to use it until at least two days after bathing. I think it gets too absorbed in the dog if they're bathed closer in time since all the pores are more open.

I have never had a flea problem or seen a flea on Tyler and I live on the corner of one of the biggest dog parks in NYC. I'm also in elevators with tons of dogs in them. Don't worry and as everyone says don't make yourself crazy unless you have to 

PS - I don't really want to bathe Tyler down there at all given what Sandi said about water in the ears and flying. Don't want to take that chance.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Sue
It's the HW that can last 45 days. Flea only 30 if we are lucky. LOL


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I dont' have any worries about flying with Secret -- she's a very well seasoned traveller -- but I have the same concerns about the fleas. Since NM is sooooooooooo dry, fleas are not a problem here and I don't want Secret to get any or bring them home.

Thanks for all the great advice. I'm trying not to worry about "bugs" of any kind.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Reva I loved the HH pictorial, that was so neat! BTW, did everyone notice the official HH outfit--khaki's & a black top. I'll be bringing mine again this year! BTW, as soon as I get some more info from Sue, I'll send y'all an e-mail.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Lindsay, I'm so excited to meet you and Opey! I have never flown with Bailey so I'm no help with that. But I do have Frontline Plus that I will use occasionally for him...I plan to apply it a week before we leave for HH, and then bathe him the night before. That'll give a few days for the med to do its thing before his bath...hopefully that'll be enough!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

How long has he been on Frontline? They need to be on it for 2 or 3 months for it to be fully effective. If that's the case, even if he picks up a few fleas they will die. Trust me, we have made it through three trips to rural Arkansas, a ranch in east Texas, and tropical Houston and on each trip Steve picked up fleas but they all died off quickly and we have not had an infestation in our home. Maybe pick up some flea spray just in case and just pick them off as you see them. Luckily it's easy to spot a black flea on a white dog! Bets are you won't even see a flea. You'll be fine. Have fun!!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

revakb2 said:


> Cathy and I stayed in a hotel on HH last year. We also walked with the dogs on the beach. We did not have any problems with fleas. You might want to have some topical flea applications on hand just in case. I do not plan to use a flea application ahead of time. We live in Florida where all kinds of pests exist, and I have never had a flea problem. I do have a topical flea killer that I will bring with me just in case. I think they work very quickly so I won't use it unless I have to. Giving Opey a bath with Dawn before you go home might be a good idea if you are worried about bringing fleas home. I will be bringing an assortment of CC grooming products if you need something extra.
> 
> I have never flown with my dogs, but I always see dogs on planes when I fly, and I have never heard of a problem. If Opey is good in a bag, I would think he would be OK on a plane. I'm really looking forward to meeting you and Opey. Less than two weeks now.
> 
> ...


Thanks Reva! The pictures are great!! Opey doesn't go in a carrier bag much if ever but he seems fine with the one I got for him. I have a nice comfy blanket for the bottom of it too. Hopefully all will be fine.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Thank you everyone!!! I appreciate all the advice. Opey has been on Frontline since he was old enough to be on it and he has been on Comfortris for a few months for Heartworm but it also protects against fleas. So I may be over reacting a little on the fleas front but just don't want to ever relive what I went through with my cat getting fleas. Opey doesn't really go in a carrier bag, once or twice going in and out of my mom's townhouse where they don't allow dogs but that's the extent of it. He seems fine with the new bag I just got him but he hasn't been in it for a long period of time. I'm also hoping I have good flight attendants on my flights. I'm sure all will be well and I think about how silly I'm being after the fact. :blush:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

My dogs are also on Comfortis, but I didn't realize it was good for heartworm too! That takes a load off my mind since I was concerned about the heartworm situation.


----------



## CheriS (Aug 19, 2010)

For Harlow, I used to use ZenDog Calming biscuits and with Hallie I used NaturVet Naturals Calming Aid (soft chews). Hallie was bonkers in the car the day before (when I didn't have it easily on hand) but I gave her one of the chews as soon as we got on the plane and she was fine. She was momentarily "concerned" during take off, but not even to the point of whimpering.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

socalyte said:


> My dogs are also on Comfortis, but I didn't realize it was good for heartworm too! That takes a load off my mind since I was concerned about the heartworm situation.


Comfortis is for fleas....the pill, Trifexis is for fleas, heartworms and intestinal worms. I have never used Trifexis, as Sassy takes Sentinel as her heartworm preventative. I have used Comfortis on an occasional basis. Neither Trifexis nor Comfortis should be given to any dog who has had a history of seizures.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Oops sorry, Opey is on Trifexis not Comfortis. Like Pat said Trifexis is for heartworm, fleas, and intestinal worms. Sorry for the confusion. He has only been on Trifexis for a few months as he was always on Interceptor but my vet can't get any Interceptor.


----------

